# Heathen City, Lackadaisy Cats, and more at Rabbit Valley!



## RabbitValley (Aug 20, 2009)

*New Items At Rabbit Valley This Week*
_Heathen City Volume 1 - $24.95
Heathen City Volume 2 - $24.95
Lackadaisy Cats - $13.95</I>_

*Hot Items At Rabbit Valley*
_2 the Ranting Gryphon's Apocalypse of Cute DVD - $20.00
X - Novel edited by Kyell Gold - $19.95_

*Newest Spooo Presents:*
_Spooo Presents Color Special Issue #1 - $30.00 
Spooo Presents Issue #19: Rocketship Rodents Episode Six - $5.00 
Spooo Presents Issue #20: Souls of the Past Part Five and Legacy of Celune's Werewolves Part Five - $5.00_

*Current Rabbit Valley Promotions*
Buy a copy of each issue of _Circles_ get a free Circles Shirt.
Reduced tee shirt prices for the summer.


----------

